

Ask HN: What kinds of things would you like to see on Oculus? - personjerry

Recently got hands on an Oculus, have no idea what to make. Any ideas you&#x27;ve thought of for this VR device but haven&#x27;t gotten around to, or would like to see?
======
serf
I would love more work on utilizing hardware like that to give a distraction-
free work environment.

In my head I imagine _Snow Crash_ and terminals hovering everywhere; but I
doubt that would be usable. I would love to use natural movement to glance at
off-screen windows, for example for documentation. I hear that text and things
like that are poorly suited for the current Oculus iterations, though.

I think it'd be tricky, but i'd love for an Oculus and a laptop on a beach to
replace my desktop and 3 monitors.

riffty sorta comes close:
[https://github.com/hyperlogic/riftty](https://github.com/hyperlogic/riftty)

------
wooderson
Lighthouse

~~~
personjerry
Can you explain a little more?

